# What's up my ninjas?



## therealhatake (May 29, 2014)

Apparently I have too much time on my hands seeing as how I'm writing this at work.  Other than spending my time doing essentially nothing I like to play vidja games and watch cartoons.  I currently study computer science in college, but I'm more attached to stories and character than computers and software code.  I'm mostly only interested in manga/anime stories and right now I'm looking for guidance and influence to help me start writing my own.  I've never written anything fictional so I'm basically starting from kindergarten.  Anyways, if anyone is interested in mentoring/giving advice, I'll be fairly active on the site looking for information that will help boost my understanding.  Peace.

Oh, that's right; I'm Jessie.


----------



## TaraLin (May 29, 2014)

Hello, 

I'm new here too. Just joined yesterday. Us newbies gotta stick together! This seems like a great place so far. Hope you enjoy it here as much as I have so far


----------



## Bishop (May 29, 2014)

therealhatake said:


> Apparently I have too much time on my hands seeing as how I'm writing this at work.  Other than spending my time doing essentially nothing I like to play vidja games and watch cartoons.  I currently study computer science in college, but I'm more attached to stories and character than computers and software code.  I'm mostly only interested in manga/anime stories and right now I'm looking for guidance and influence to help me start writing my own.  I've never written anything fictional so I'm basically starting from kindergarten.  Anyways, if anyone is interested in mentoring/giving advice, I'll be fairly active on the site looking for information that will help boost my understanding.  Peace.
> 
> Oh, that's right; I'm Jessie.



We're all here to help you! The way things work here is that when you've posted 10 good, solid posts, you can make changes to your profile, add an avatar, and post your work. But they encourage members to critique a few works before they post their own, to get a feel for the system and to offer up more than one takes. Just good practice and sense.

There's plenty to be had in the writing discussion areas, a lot of things for a newbie to read and explore and soak up, as well as the word games and writing challenges to get your brain a-rollin'. Biggest thing is to read the rules, explore the area and see what you can see!

I too spend much of my time in the forums at work, as I can get a little bored. I work in IT (which I guess you're moving toward) and so it's like you're a Bishop parallel! Trust me, it's a pretty good parallel to be 

Welcome to the forums! Make yourself at home!
Writing Forums: Wow, I wrote a lot up there, I must be bored


----------



## Nickleby (May 29, 2014)

If you're looking to waste some time, we can accommodate you. We write about writing, and then we write about writing about writing. Some of us do some actual writing once in a while, too. Wander around the forum and see where you'd most like to write about writing. If you're serious about writing, you can even post some of your work for feedback (more writing about writing). Welcome to Writing Forums.


----------



## therealhatake (May 29, 2014)

Thanks for the hospitality, everyone!  I really like the site so far, and I've already learned a thing or two.


----------



## Pandora (May 29, 2014)

Welcome Jessie, I hang out here when I'm at work too :-$ glad you joined up!

Pandi


----------



## Gumby (May 29, 2014)

Firstly, who blabbed that I'm a ninja??? Secondly, welcome to WF!


----------



## Gyarachu (May 29, 2014)

Gumby said:


> Firstly, who blabbed that I'm a ninja???



No one did. You just admitted it, though.

WAPOW! Ninja tactics.

Oh, and welcome Jessie. I have a feeling you'll like it here. :hi:


----------



## T.S.Bowman (May 29, 2014)

Bishop said:


> I too spend much of my time in the forums at work, as I can get a little bored. I work in IT (which I guess you're moving toward) and so it's like you're a Bishop parallel! Trust me, it's a pretty good parallel to be



Alright. Who gave Bishop the keys to the cloning room? Dammit people. I told you this would happen!!

Welcome to WF, Jessie. You are gonna love it here, I think. I certainly do.


----------



## Elvenswordsman (May 30, 2014)

Everyone loves it here ! How couldn't you? Welcome to WF


----------



## aj47 (May 30, 2014)

Hi, Jessie.  I'm in college studying Java.  My kids are really into anime and I read the most fascinating trilogy with anime elements in it.  The author is Wen Spencer and the first book is called _Tinker_.

Welcome aboard.  This is a thriving community of writers of various skillsets, genres and ambitions.  You'll fit in well here.


----------



## J Anfinson (May 30, 2014)

Hi, Jessie. Sounds like you'd be interested in *Writing Discussion*. There are also several *Groups* you can join. Overall the best way to learn to write is by reading, but the thing is that you have to pay attention while you read to see how the author achieves whatever effects, and why that method is used. Hope that helps.


----------



## thepancreas11 (Jun 1, 2014)

I wish I could offer you some expert advice on writing manga or anime, but unfortunately, I don't have much experience in reading them. From what I do remember, dialogue is everything...super emotional, overlarge in every way. I would practice writing stories with only dialogue in them. If you could do that effectively, the visuals would just make your writing that much more impressive.

I think Gyarachu might be a good one to read. From what I can tell here on this thread, he might know ninja tactics better than all of us.

Any questions? Don't hesitate to ask.

Toodles!
thepancreas


----------



## therealhatake (Jun 5, 2014)

Thanks everyone.  Good advice thepancreas and anfinson.  I should just start writing I guess, not worrying about some big main project that I want to get super popular, and hone my skills.


----------



## J.T. Chris (Jun 5, 2014)

Hello Jessie, welcome.

I think you hit the nail on the head. Just starting to write is the best way to begin. Get comfortable exploring language and putting words down on the page. The more you read and the more you write, the better you get at it. It's all about time and practice. Of course, many writers are naturally talented and can just pump out some awesome work in the beginning. I unfortunately was not one of those writers, and had to write many many bad stories before I ever sold a decent one.


----------



## Virye Lerbern (Jun 8, 2014)

Did someone say anime/manga? Well, I can't offer advice unless you want ideas thrown at you on different kind of stories. That I can do. I have random ideas all the time thanks to various anime and manga. 

Also, what is your current favorite for each?

Oh yeah. I forgot. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Jun 8, 2014)

Welcome Jessie!


----------

